# interior accent lighting



## NRA Lvr (Mar 3, 2018)

I purchased a 2018 Murano Platinum and had some extras put in at the dealership. One of them was the interior accent lighting. When I picked the car up it was still daylight and the LEDs were hard to see. Good and well. Upon getting home, I found out that they only light up when the front doors are opened up. That is not what the Nissan website states. It states, "activates with the vehicles headlights". Informed the dealership about it and the service guy said it is a safety issue, and it is wired to the door and not the headlight. I think that is BS. The Murano has a LED in the top console that is the size of a dime slot and it lights up when the headlights are on as well as a small LED that sprays very lightly from the rear center console to the rear passenger floorboard. any one have these lights installed and turn on when the headlights are activated?


----------

